# Dropping Cosmetology school to pursue strictly Makeup?



## Amen-Fashion (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to get some opinions from makeup artists on my current situation. I've been going to Cosmetology school for about 6 months now and still have a year left. We are only doing hair and salon reality stuff, which I'm losing interest in more and more with each day. Makeup is where I find my true passion and joy. Would I be making a mistake dropping Cos school and attending a makeup only school to pursue this part of the beauty industry? This is a huge decision for me, since so much was invested into cosmetology school already. But my heart isn't in it at all.  Does anybody have any advice to share with me? It would be greatly appreciated. Thank you so much. - David


----------



## gildedangel (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm no industry expert by any means and I probably can't be of much help, but I would recommend checking your local area's rules and regulations because many areas require a full cosmetology license in order to do makeup professionally. I would make sure that your area doesn't require that license before considering dropping out of cosmetology school.


----------

